# Is it Wet Tail?



## David-m (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi, so I’ve had my hamster for about 3 weeks now. When she woke up yesterday I noticed she had A wet tail and there was diarrhoea in her nest. However this morning (I’m up early enough that she’s still awake) there’s no wet tail, she’s active, clean and there’s no sign of diarrhoea. What’re your thoughts. 

already contacting the vets for precautionary antibiotics


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Best to do as you have done by contacting the vet in these circumstances, but having had a hamster with wet tail it doesn't sound like it is, have you been feeding her anything new or a large quantity of fruit/veg? Too much new or/and wet food can cause diarrhoea.


----------



## -Lily- (Aug 3, 2020)

What species is your hamster? Only young Syrians are prone to getting wet-tail. Dwarves cannot get it.


----------

